# Hope I am not boring you all - but another top down



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Have knitted another couple of things while on holiday.

Wonder what I can do next. I have just been told my grand niece was born yesterday so I have someone to give them too which has thrilled me.

No buttons yet until I return home.

Her name is Rowan.


----------



## sewfineca (Jan 14, 2013)

I love them - are you able to share the pattern for the little tops.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Simply adorable! And Congratulations on the new baby.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Love the colours in the little sweater! Nice job!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

That is so cute......I never get bored seeing this pattern......they are all so unique .......great work


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Blessed baby!


----------



## sewfineca (Jan 14, 2013)

Does the wool come multi coloured or did you use all of those different colours?
What brand of wool did you use?


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

I love the ruffle! The colors are also perfect for a little girl. Congrats!


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

I really love this one. The gentle flounce on the top is beautiful. What is the stitch pattern you used for the ruffle?
Most of the ruffles I've seen have been really ruffley and I'm not a fan of it. But this one is beautiful! Will you share? Thanks I advance! :thumbup:


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

sewfineca said:


> Does the wool come multi coloured or did you use all of those different colours?
> What brand of wool did you use?


It was multi yarn that comes in lots of colours from YarnParadise ice yarns. It is Turkish company. So reasonable in price. You do pay for the postage but is still a good price. They are amazing in their super quick delivery.

Regards
Pauline


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

Both are lovely. I am confused about what weight yarn to use for the top down. The site on Ravelry says #2 yarn, and another user said she used DK. In the US, #2 is considerably thinner than DK. (I'm trying to avoid a swatch lol).


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

piebirdsue said:


> Both are lovely. I am confused about what weight yarn to use for the top down. The site on Ravelry says #2 yarn, and another user said she used DK. In the US, #2 is considerably thinner than DK. (I'm trying to avoid a swatch lol).


It is a DK yarn on 4mm circular needle. So quick to do.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

So cute. I hope you find the buttons you want.

buttons are always a problem for me. I have to drive 50 mi just to find some. Our Walmart has the most common looking things in the world. Not what I want.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is very pretty. I love seeing all the different coloured ones on this site. :thumbup:


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

BeverleyBee said:


> This is very pretty. I love seeing all the different coloured ones on this site. :thumbup:


Me, too. I NEVER tire of seeing these little sweaters. Not sure why but they are sort of fascinating.

.


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

That pattern is one I would love to try. Where did you getvit?


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

Luv these little sweaters. Yours is adorable!! Hat is also very cute.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Not boring me  love the colors and the ruffle. Very cute.


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Beautiful top, and the name Rowan! Love it! Congrats!


----------



## amma59 (May 12, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> Have knitted another couple of things while on holiday.
> 
> Wonder what I can do next. I have just been told my grand niece was born yesterday so I have someone to give them too which has thrilled me.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new grand niece..All your work is well done..I simply love the ruffles on the sweater..Would you share the link for the pattern please..


----------



## mandymar (Feb 24, 2013)

Peoples patterns never bore me it is a life line to the outside world for me. I would also like to known where I can get this pattern have a set of twins to knit for Thank you.


----------



## MargieA (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello, I have seen this pattern knitted before on KP and just love your yarn choice. Do you still have the yarn wrapper to tell us the name of the Ice yarn you used? I went to the web site and think it might be one called Gumball. Is this it? Also, what is the name of the pattern. I looked at it but cannot remember the name now. 
It is just sooo sweet and I would love to knit it for our 13 grandchild, a girl. 
Margie


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I love that top! Can you please tell me what yarn you used for it?


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Great colors!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

It's the all in one top


It will not let me post it. Go to ravlery and type in all in one top. Its by MarriannaMel


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

donnacarlson61 said:


> That pattern is one I would love to try. Where did you getvit?


Send me your email and I will share the link.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Just love it". The ruffle is so cute! Can you name the source for the pattern?


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Love the colors of this little sweater. And it is so much fun to see all the different colors/versions of this little top.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

love the colors, congrats on the new baby hope everyone is healthy.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

mandymar said:


> Peoples patterns never bore me it is a life line to the outside world for me. I would also like to known where I can get this pattern have a set of twins to knit for Thank you.


Send me your email and I will share the link.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Sherry1 said:


> Just love it". The ruffle is so cute! Can you name the source for the pattern?


Send me your email and I will share the link.
love
Pauline
xxx


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Is it a free pattern or did you design it?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely cardi ~ such pretty colours :thumbup:


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Buttons said:


> Is it a free pattern or did you design it?


Send me your email and I will share the link.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Love the sweater! Can you share a pattern link? What yarn did you use? It's just beautiful.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Casey47 said:


> Love the sweater! Can you share a pattern link? What yarn did you use? It's just beautiful.


Send me your email and I can share the link. Anyone else too.

Love 
Pauline.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

So cute. Love the colors.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top

It also comes in various sizes!!


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

The one with the ruffles same pattern that Pauline posted is also free on Ravelry under "Ruffle Baby Top"


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Aud36 said:


> The one with the ruffles same pattern that Pauline posted is also free on Ravelry under "Ruffle Baby Top"


Thank you I wondered where I got it from.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffle-baby-vest

Did a search on it with the help of this lady.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Very pretty. One of the nicest one I've seen!


----------



## mandymar (Feb 24, 2013)

well I copied the pattern and since I seldom use the printer it lost it's mind and printed extra copies before I could shut it off so can mail to the first 5 people in the US a free copy hate to waste all that paper and ink.. Send a PM


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely top and so is hat! :thumbup: Congrats...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/hand-dyed-cotton-lase-yellow-turquoise-red-navy-green

Could this be the Ice yarn you used :?:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! Lucky little girl!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty..love the sweater and the hat. Nice colors and it's so special with the ruffle. Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

grandmann said:


> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/hand-dyed-cotton-lase-yellow-turquoise-red-navy-green
> 
> Could this be the Ice yarn you used :?:


Hi there it is this yarn that I used, a bit different to the one you have posted.

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/baby-yarns-magic-light-yellow-pink-orchid-orange-multicolor

hope this helps. There are so many colours to chose from.
Love
Pauline


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Not bored at all. Love to see your knitting projects, they are gorgeous.
Pam


----------



## Nannylez (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi can you send the pattern link please - I would love to knit this for my great niece. 

Thank you


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Nannylez said:


> Hi can you send the pattern link please - I would love to knit this for my great niece.
> 
> Thank you


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffle-baby-vest


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Very pretty, love the colours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely colours and work!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute! I love the ruffle!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

All three are fabulous,beautiful work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Starama11 (Jul 11, 2012)

I haven't seen this one. Where can I find the pattern?


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Congregations on the new baby in family!


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Starama11 said:


> I haven't seen this one. Where can I find the pattern?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffle-baby-vest


----------



## Starama11 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

may I say lovely cardigan and I do love the colour

angela



PAJulian said:


> Have knitted another couple of things while on holiday.
> 
> Wonder what I can do next. I have just been told my grand niece was born yesterday so I have someone to give them too which has thrilled me.
> 
> ...


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Love it! Never get tired of cute little baby things!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi 
How did you get the ruffles at the bottom veram


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh wow! This one is fantastic. Love the colors and the little ruffles. Makes it a real stand out.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Very adorable. I like this version with the ruffles and I also like the colors. Very cute hat too!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Very adorable. I like this version with the ruffles and I also like the colors. Very cute hat too!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Very pretty. Great job!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Pretty colors and very nice work!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

PAJulian said:


> Send me your email and I can share the link. Anyone else too.
> 
> Love
> Pauline.


Hi I would also love this pattern link email 
Thank you very much
Lise


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I love the colors!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think this one is my favorite. I love the way you did the ruffles. I don't usually like ruffles, but yours are just right.


----------



## Starama11 (Jul 11, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to place the buttonholes so they come out on the correct side for a girl's sweater?


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for offering to send the pattern. I see that the link has been posted. Do you know if there is any place to get other sizes of this pattern?


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family. I'm sure that baby girl will not be without cardi/sweaters. I love the stripes on this one.

I would love to knit this little top. I have not been following these posts regarding this top down sweater very closely. I've seen a pattern on Ravelry but don't recall if it has a ruffle like yours.


----------



## Ohpeachi (Oct 16, 2012)

There seems to be several versions of this cute little top- I like this one best because of the ruffle- love to get the pattern


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I love the colors and the ruffle & lace pattern.

I'll have to check out the Ice Yarn (like I need more yarn). I'll need to live to at least 125 to use it all up.


----------



## terrywebster (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Can you send me the link for the all in one sweater? Love the color you knit it in! Thank You!! Terry


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Both are really adorable.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Ah ha, here is the link to the ruffled one on Ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffle-baby-vest

How we do inspire each other! Thanks PAJulian


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I love the colors. What's the yarn called?


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~~ very pretty items and congrats! :-D


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

so pretty--I really have to get to knitting that pattern!!


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Such a lovely bright and colorful top - love it ;-)


----------



## dolllady42 (Jan 31, 2011)

Please share the link for the top with me. Thanks so much and you do beautiful work. (removed)


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Never boring! I love the colors and ruffles!


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Love the ruffles those of you who add to a pattern are so ingenious! If I don't have a patterns I'm stuck


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Your sweater is stunning! May I ask what pattern you used to do the increasing in the yoke, or if it is your own creation, could you give us a hint on how you did it? It is so beautiful! The yarn you used is awesome and your knitting is perfection! Congratulations on the new member of the family and thank you for sharing.


----------



## susandvorak (May 12, 2011)

Truly adorable and I love the ruffles! I have made several of the plain ones, but have never seen the ruffled version. Can you direct me to where I can find the pattern? Thank you!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Too cute!!


----------



## NannyMuriel (Sep 16, 2012)

The top is absolutly magnificant what pattern did you use and what size is your finished top. I have a great grand daughter who is 3 but very petite I would love to make her one.
NannyMuriel


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very adorable


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

This is lovely. I love the colors. How long did it take you and would you be willing to share your pattern? I have a 2 yr old great-Grandaughter and she would look darling in this. Hope I am capable of making it. My e-mail address is (removed). Thank you for sharing.

Linda


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

yanagi said:


> So cute. I hope you find the buttons you want.
> 
> buttons are always a problem for me. I have to drive 50 mi just to find some. Our Walmart has the most common looking things in the world. Not what I want.


Michael's and Jo-Anns has a very good selection. :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

Could you kindly share your version of the top down sweater. It is especially pretty. In advance, thank you so much. If you can't, that is certainly understandable.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Lovely. Seeing all these little sweaters makes me wish I had some little person somewhere to knit one for.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

NannyMuriel said:


> The top is absolutly magnificant what pattern did you use and what size is your finished top. I have a great grand daughter who is 3 but very petite I would love to make her one.
> NannyMuriel


If you go to the Ravelry site, there is a link to get the sweater in 1-3 yrs and 3-6 yrs sizes.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Adorable. That she was named after a yarn brand can only be a good sign, can't it?


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Janet Odell said:


> Could you kindly share your version of the top down sweater. It is especially pretty. In advance, thank you so much. If you can't, that is certainly understandable.


Hi my friends
I am so honoured that you like my knitting. I feel a bit of a fraud as it is so easy to do and looks so sweet. I cannot wait to post it to my Nieces baby Rowan when I return to England from Sarasota Florida. I have loved knitting it and I am sure you will all do too.
It only takes less than 100 grams of wool which I got from Yarn Paradise and this is the site. They have so many colours in this particular yarn. They post world wide and are extremely quick. Even with the postage the prices are very good.
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/baby-yarns-magic-light-yellow-pink-orchid-orange-multicolor
The Ruffle Pattern is the following: -
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffle-baby-vest
You could even be inventive and do the ruffle in a different coloured yarn. It really is a stash buster.
Love to you all
Pauline
xxxxxxx


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I love those little sweaters, your choice of color is wonderful. I wish I had a little one to knit for.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Not bored at all. I love looking at all the different variations and color schemes!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Love top down knitting whether its for the little ones or us adults.


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

Lovely knitting - and I absolutely love the colorway of the top-down sweater. Charmingly soft!
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

Ah, thank you for the link to the yarn (site) !!
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

I love this little coat,it is beautiful in this wool. But it annoys me when so many ask for the pattern when the link has been put in previous posts, it just goes to show how much people don't really read all the posts.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Love the ruffles AND the colours. Nicely done. I haven't seen a top down with a ruffle as yet. Can you share the source?


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful! please let me know the name of the yarn, the color is just beautiful


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I love those colours!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

not boring at all! lovely top, gorgeous colors!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great work and great looking top down coat


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Ditto all of those wonderful comments above. I love it.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

They are ever so sweet. The sweater is cute with the ruffle.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> Have knitted another couple of things while on holiday.
> 
> Wonder what I can do next. I have just been told my grand niece was born yesterday so I have someone to give them too which has thrilled me.
> 
> ...


I'm doing the same top & just got to ruffle part. I can't figure out how to do proceed & make the ruffle. Any help you can give would be appreciated.
Glojax


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

How Precious..


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

pretty,welldone.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

glojax said:


> I'm doing the same top & just got to ruffle part. I can't figure out how to do proceed & make the ruffle. Any help you can give would be appreciated.
> Glojax


Before you start the ruffle read ahead with the pattern. Put markers where the sleeves start and end. I did not do this and had to count every stitch. Then knit your ruffle as the pattern. When you pick up your stitches at the back of the work for the body you can then see where the fronts starts and end and where the back starts and ends as you have markers there. Makes it more accurate for you. I hope this is making some sense.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone I have had dozens and dozens and dozens of requests for the link for the above knitted ruffle vest. I have posted several times on the thread the links to Ravelry and also to the yarn used and must apologise in advance for posting my work again. Many of you have seemed to have missed the links or you have not read thru the thread.

This is the letter I posted. I have added a hint about the ruffle too which will be quite helpful. I am sure many of you have thought ahead and already noted an easier way of doing it. I learned the hard way!!!

Hi my friends

I am so honoured that you like my knitting. I feel a bit of a fraud as it is so easy to do and looks so sweet. I cannot wait to post it to my Nieces baby Rowan when I return to England from Sarasota Florida. I have loved knitting it and I am sure you will all do too.

It only takes less than 100 grams of wool which I got from Yarn Paradise and this is the site. They have so many colours in this particular yarn. They post world wide and are extremely quick. Even with the postage the prices are very good.
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/baby-yarns-magic-light-yellow-pink-orchid-orange-multicolor

The Ruffle Pattern is the following: -

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffle-baby-vest
You could even be inventive and do the ruffle in a different coloured yarn. It really is a stash buster.

Before you start the ruffle read ahead with the pattern. Put markers where the sleeves start and end. I did not do this and had to count every stitch. Then knit your ruffle as the pattern. When you pick up your stitches at the back of the work for the body you can then see where the fronts starts and end and where the back starts and ends as you have markers there. Makes it more accurate for you. I hope this is making some sense.

Love to you all
Pauline
xxxxxxx


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

So pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing this beautiful pattern!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I get with the names of yarn---like DK, etc. I've always know yarn by fingering weight, sport, or worsted. I know worsted is too heavy for most things to look really nice and drape well and so I use the baby sport weight a lot. What size or weight is considered DK (does that mean double knitting?).


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> I get with the names of yarn---like DK, etc. I've always know yarn by fingering weight, sport, or worsted. I know worsted is too heavy for most things to look really nice and drape well and so I use the baby sport weight a lot. What size or weight is considered DK (does that mean double knitting?).


I mean confused!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I went to Ravelry because I would like additional sizes. I didn't see this sweater with the ruffle in additional sizes. Could you post the link?

Thanks.



Medieval Reenactor said:


> If you go to the Ravelry site, there is a link to get the sweater in 1-3 yrs and 3-6 yrs sizes.


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

is there a pattern for this with the ruffles i have only seen the straight bottom one


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I love these sweaters and NEVER tire of seeing them. I think they are just about the cutest sweater every. Great colors.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> I get with the names of yarn---like DK, etc. I've always know yarn by fingering weight, sport, or worsted. I know worsted is too heavy for most things to look really nice and drape well and so I use the baby sport weight a lot. What size or weight is considered DK (does that mean double knitting?).


DK, double knit, or "8 ply weight" yarns are all names for any yarn that knits up at the following gauge: 22sts to 4 inches over stocking stitch on 4mm needles


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Never bored. Love seeing all of the little tops.

Congratulations on the new baby in the family.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! Cute hat!


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have just started a ruffled one. Your colors are really pretty.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty sweater and you did a marvelous job.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Never too many and yours is particularly lovely. Love the ruffle.
Ellie


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

The ruffle adds so much. Cute hat too.


----------



## anjoda (Mar 9, 2013)

Pauline,
Thanks for offering to share the link to this pattern with the ruffles. Please send it to me.
Also the info on the yarn that you used.
Thanks so much.
Jean
[email protected]


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh that is beautiful, like the others I am thoroughly enjoying these little top downs, definitely going to try one, would love to hear how you adapted the pattern to the ruffles. Colours are gorgeous


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> Have knitted another couple of things while on holiday.
> 
> Wonder what I can do next. I have just been told my grand niece was born yesterday so I have someone to give them too which has thrilled me.
> 
> ...


How can that be boring us with your lovely knitting. Its beautiful, love the colour.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

This little sweater is adorable and definitely not boring.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you Pauline for your quick response! I was able to finally figure out the ruffle, now I have to tackle the rest. Your comments were very helpful & informative.
Glojax


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Very Pretty!


----------



## paulinevizard (Oct 22, 2012)

sewfineca said:


> I love them - are you able to share the pattern for the little tops.


Would also like the pattern, is the flower on the hat crochet.. please


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Love the ruffles on that top - makes it special.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

love this sweater so feminine. Can you give us the pattern or at least give us the name.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

So pretty!!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautifully done


----------



## smartiedriver (Sep 17, 2012)

Would love that little hat pattern.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

can someone point me to the pattern? I have never seen one with a ruffle Thanks Barbara


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

knitpick said:


> can someone point me to the pattern? I have never seen one with a ruffle Thanks Barbara


Look back, she refers to the pattern.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Very sweet and very different. I love the ruffles. I'm going to read all the 11 pages of posts to see if you offered a pattern for these rows. The yarn and the ruffles look great together. Thanks for posting!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

PAJulian said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffle-baby-vest


Your sweater .looks better proportioned. Did you make your bottom longer. It might be the stripes that give it that look. I also see you did not use as many buttons. Your's is super great :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

oannejay said:


> Your sweater .looks better proportioned. Did you make your bottom longer. It might be the stripes that give it that look. I also see you did not use as many buttons. Your's is super great :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It may be slightly longer. I have only done buttons for the top part. These I wll put on when I return to England. The yarn is random yarn. It may be the colours have fallen differently on the ruffle which I think gives it a different look.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

I am working on my first top-down sweater. I'm a little confused so I'll wait until Monday when I can get some help. Meanwhile, I'll start another shopping tote I make from torn up old sheets that are too raggy to give away.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

SO cute!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I usually make hats with big flowers for new babies who mom is close to our family. I keep saying I have to try this top, and I have to special babies to welcome. this might be the new gift. I think I will make the larger size since babies won't be wearing sweaters in the heat ahead. Thanks for you tips and suggestions. I will have to finally try one.


----------



## blingnoddie (Aug 4, 2013)

I would love the pattern also

(removed)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Please, Please don't put your e-mails on a Open Forum. This Forum is open to the Public not just for KP members. We have Private Message where the public will not see your e-mail.

If you want to erase click on "Report Issue' and Admin. will remove your e-mail.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

blingnoddie said:


> I would love the pattern also
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffle-baby-vest


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't believe how many people do not read the thread before jumping in and asking for the pattern. It has been posted over and over and still people are asking where to find it.

Is there a reading comprehension problem these days? Sure seems that way to me.

the sweater is absolutely adorable, and you did a wonderful job of knitting it.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Very pretty  :thumbup:


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi first of all I would like to thank all for the lovely comments. I would also like to mention that right at the beginning I should have been a little more cleaer to everyone as to where I got the pattern from and perhaps the wool as I have had so many requests.

I know it has been mentioned that some have not read the threads but really I take the blame for not being clearer. I have not posted many items I have knitted and I realise that all you KPers naturally want as much information as you can get. I will keep that in mind next time.

Also please be assured I have not minded in the least in taking the time to reply to you all and hope I have not missed anyone. It is my pleasure to help as I have received help in the past. This is what this lovely site is about. I feel there is so many more important things to worry about. Love to you all, Pauline
Xxxxx


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I could never be bored with these


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> The Ruffle Pattern is the following: -
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffle-baby-vest
> You could even be inventive and do the ruffle in a different coloured yarn. It really is a stash buster.
> ...


Hi Pauline. Could you please explain a bit more about where these markers should be placed? I am on the row that begins "(RS) we will start knitting the ruffles now, k6..." (Which happens to be row 41 of the pattern). I'm confused. I've read ahead as you suggested, but still not sure what to do. Thank you.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

mea said:


> Hi Pauline. Could you please explain a bit more about where these markers should be placed? I am on the row that begins "(RS) we will start knitting the ruffles now, k6..." (Which happens to be row 41 of the pattern). I'm confused. I've read ahead as you suggested, but still not sure what to do. Thank you.


Hi Mea

Before you start the ruffle look at the line that asks you to pick up on the wrong side (imagine here you have completed and cast off the ruffle) place markers on that line allowing for the 6 stitches on button band and the forty stitches you will need to cast of for the armhole. Remember when you have completed the ruffle and you pick up these stitches on the wrong side of your work you have to cast on 5 stitches for underneath the armhole.

I have to go and help my daughter pick up a car so am at the moment short of time but I will try and do a graph to explain what I mean. Hope I have not confused you more. It is always so clear in your own head. I wish I had done it this way as once I had knitted and cast off the ruffle I had to physically count all the stitches to make sure I was picking up the correct amount. It took me ages to do.

Pauline
X


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks! No hurry...I too have other obligations today and won't be able to focus on this at least until tonight...maybe even tomorrow.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

mea said:


> Thanks! No hurry...I too have other obligations today and won't be able to focus on this at least until tonight...maybe even tomorrow.


Hi Mea

Please find attached some notes that may be helpful. Let me know if you do not understand. Unfortunately she does not put in number of lines or number of stitches after each increase which would have been a little helpful for some.
Pauline
x


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, I see. Thanks so much! I can't wait to get home and knit.


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

Love the ruffles. You do great work. I agree about buttons. I get so nervous when picking out button. What ever you pick I am sure will be perfect. So beautiful


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

lovely work you have done

angela



PAJulian said:


> Hi Mea
> 
> Please find attached some notes that may be helpful. Let me know if you do not understand. Unfortunately she does not put in number of lines or number of stitches after each increase which would have been a little helpful for some.
> Pauline
> x


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I would love to have the link to this pattern if possible. (removed)

Thanks in advance


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

beautiful work you do & such pretty colors!


----------

